# Lost plug bag



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Friend of mine was fishing Manasquan Inlet Jetting this morning and left his bag in the lot. If anyone happens to find it or hears of someone that did, please let me know.... thanks... salt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'll put the word out too.


----------

